# T Touch Titanium or Rubber strap Now Sorted



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

*T Touch Titanium or Rubber strap Now Sorted*


View Advert


Looking for strap às above
View attachment 15823


Can trade watch or pay

The above strap is to small for my 8inch wrist

Please PM now Sorted




*Advertiser*

chocko



*Date*

05/06/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

